# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Λευκός Ταχυδρόμος

## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα ... Υπάρχει κάποιος  φίλος να γνωρίζει εάν στα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια είναι εξίσου ¨καλά¨ τα λευκά ;;; Ρωτάω επειδή προσπαθώ να πάρω μια σαφή  απάντηση στην απορία μου αυτή . Άκουσα διάφορα αλλά κανείς δεν μπορούσε να μου το αιτιολογήσει ώστε να με πείσει πως γνωρίζει με βεβαιότητα . Παρατήρησα πως λίγα δεδομένα υπάρχουν για αυτό το χρώμα ταχυδρόμου . Μερικά έχουν και λευκούς τόνους αλλά λευκά πολύ λίγα ... Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Corvus

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Corvus

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Corvus

τι εννοεις αν ειναι καλοι?το μονο κακο ειναι οτι το ασπρο χρωμα δινει πιο ευκολο στοχο στα αρπακτικα.κατα τ αλλα απλοι ταχυδρομοι ειναι κ αυτοι!τους προοριζω για να πετανε παρεα με τα κορακια και τους πετριτες.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Αριστείδη Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά . Εκτός αυτών που αναφέρεις σχετικά με την ευκολία που τα ¨μαρκάρουν¨ τα αρπαχτικά , ένας φίλος ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι  ¨σκάρτα¨ πουλιά . Τώρα για την παρέα που θέλεις να φτιάξεις νομίζω πως είναι άταιρη , θα τα ρημάξει το γεράκι .

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη επειδη δεν γνωριζω τα της γεννετικης των περιστεριων ... τα λευκα περιστερια εχουν οπως και τα λευκα υπολειπομενα καναρινια , θεμα με το μεταβολισμο της βιτ Α ; αν ναι τοτε το << σκαρτα >> οφειλεται σε ασθενειες που θα αναπτυσσουν συχνα λογω αγνοιας των αναγκων διατροφης τους  . Η ελλειψη της βιτ Α ειναι υπευθυνη για πολλα θεματα της υγειας των πουλιων πχ οραση , δερματια προβληματα και μικρη αντοχη πχ στον ιο της ευλογιας  (σε επιπλοκες δευτερογενων λοιμωξεων ) και το κυριοτερο στην ευπαθεια στους μυκητες candida που οι περιστεραδες απο οτι εχω ακουσει τον λενε  thrus   ( τσιχλα )

----------


## Corvus

γιανννη εχω πεταξει δεκαδες περιστερια στο βουνο την ωρα που ηταν πετριτης απο πανω μου.δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο να τα πιασει,μονο μια φορα ειδα πετυχημενη επιθεση.οσο για τα κορακια απλα δε μπορουν να πιασουν.τα κυνηγανε για λιγη ωρα και μετα παραιτουνται.

----------


## erithacus

Αν ήταν θηλυκιά Αριστείδη ο Πετρίτης δε γλύτωνει αυτο που θα στοχεύσει. Επίσης αν έχει ύψος το περιστέρι πετάει δηλαδή σε υψόμετρο επίσης δε γκυτωνει. Έχω πονέσει πολύ με αυτο το ζωντανό το θαυμάζω κ το μισώ μαζί  :Happy: . Αλλά οι θηλυκές κ σε αυτά είναι άλφα πουλάκια 


e.

----------


## Corvus

τοτε μαλλον ειμαι ατυχος και δε μου καθεται πετυχημενη επιθεση...πρεπει ο πετριτης να ειναι πολυ ψηλοτερα απο το περιστερι για να πετυχει την αιφνιδιαστικη βουτια.ποσο ποσοστο επιτυχιας νομιζεις εχει ενα αρπακτικο στις επιθεσεις του.τελος παντων οι ταχυδρομοι ειναι για αντιπερισπασμο για να μην ασχολειται πολυ ο πετριτης με τα κορακια.

----------


## jk21

> τοτε μαλλον ειμαι ατυχος και δε μου καθεται πετυχημενη επιθεση....



δεν υπαρχεις ....  ::   ::

----------


## erithacus

> τοτε μαλλον ειμαι ατυχος και δε μου καθεται πετυχημενη επιθεση...πρεπει ο πετριτης να ειναι πολυ ψηλοτερα απο το περιστερι για να πετυχει την αιφνιδιαστικη βουτια.ποσο ποσοστο επιτυχιας νομιζεις εχει ενα αρπακτικο στις επιθεσεις του.τελος παντων οι ταχυδρομοι ειναι για αντιπερισπασμο για να μην ασχολειται πολυ ο πετριτης με τα κορακια.


ελα σπιτι μου μια μερα με νοτιά να σ δείξω πως μπαίνει το άτιμο τι τεχνική έχει κ πως το βουτάει....τα παίρνει απο κάτω...κανει κύκλους αυτα φοβισμένα πανε ολο κ πιο ψηλά...στα σύννεφα...τρυπάνε...μολις πάρουν το επιθυμητό ύψος ανεβαίνει κ έχει ήδη στοχεύσει ένα....ξεκινάει τη βουτιά σαν σπουργίτης γίνεται μύγες απο τα σύννεφα προσπαθεί να τον αποφύγει στις 3-4 κολώνες περίπου σε ύψος, το "φορτώνει"....η θηλυκιά μεγαλύτερη σε μέγεθος καλύτερο αεροδυναμικό σχηματισμό ΔΕΝ κυνηγάει...μόνο όταν έχει μικρά....αλλά φίλε μ αν δεις την θηλυκιά να κυνηγάει θα σου "μείνει" για πάντα

----------


## erithacus

χωριζουν την "περιοχή" τους σε βουνά...σε μια οροσειρά 2 ζευγάρια αντε 3.....έκει αναπαράγονται ο αρσενικός φερνει θηραματα για να ρίξει τη θηλυκιά κ εκείνη ζευγαρώνει με τον καλύτερο κυνηγό...οι αρσενικοί έχουν πολλές ανεπιτυχής προσπάθειες θηλυκιά δεν έχω δει ποτέ μου ποτέ όμως να μην φορτώνει στο κυνήγι (και έχω δει παρα πολλα....θηλυκιά μ έφαγε το διαμάντι μ)...ανοιξη καλοκαίρι την βλέπεις την άτιμη μόνο

----------


## Corvus

τι σου φαγε,περιστερι?εγω περσυ αμλαγα τα περιστερια ακριβως απεναντι απο το γκρεμο που ετοιμαζονταν να γεννησουν.ειχα πετυχει μια φορα και τους 2 να κυνηγανε αλλα και παλι το περιστερι ξεφυγε.αν προλαβει και κατεβει χαμηλα γλυτωνει και παντα καταφευγουν μεσα στο ρεμα και ο πετριτης χανει το παιχνιδι.τελικα δε γεννησαν εκει γτ ειχαν διαλεξει ενα γκρεμο ακριβως απεναντι απο το βραχο που βαζω τα κρεατα για τα κορακια.οποτε ταιζω εκει γινεται ενα μπαχαλο απο καρακαξες κορακια κουρουνες γερακινες και γλαρους.τεραστια ενοχληση οπως καταλαβαινεις.οποτε τα μαζεψαν και αντε γεια!

----------


## Corvus

κοιτα πως κατεβαζει τους πελεκανους!

----------


## Corvus

και μια συγκριση κορακα-πετριτη.το κορακι χωρις λουρια και χωρις πομπο,σιγα μη τη κοπανησει σε αντιθεση με τα γερακια.

----------


## erithacus

Στα χαμηλά είναι αποτυχία του κάνει τριπλές το περιστέρι κ πάντα του ξεφεύγει. Στα ψηλά πάντα γίνεται το παιχνίδι. Καλημερα 


e.

----------


## Corvus

καλησπερα,τελικα εμεινα με την απορια..τι πουλι σου φαγε ο πετριτης??

----------


## erithacus

Από μικρός είχα κολλλημα με τις Βούτες (περιστέρια). Δεν ξέρω αν γνωρίζεις καθόλου αλλά είναι ένα είδος αυτά τα ζωντανά με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον. Στα 10.000  πουλιά π θα περασουν από τα χέρια σ ένα θα σου τύχει με κάποια πολύ πολύ ιδιαίτερα σπάνια χαρακτηριστικά συμπεριφοράς. Το πρόσεχα σα τα μάτια μ μια κ τον είχα παρατηρήσει  σε επίθεση που είχε γίνει από πετριτη στο παρελθόν (τα πετούςα ψηλά σε κοπάδι κ το διαμάντι μεσα), να είναι ιδιαίτερα χαλβας. Τον είχε πλησιάσει πολύ. Ήξερε οτι είναι εύκολο θύμα. τον ζευγάρωσα.Δέκα χρόνια τον είχα περίπου. Χάλια πατέρας 3 πουλιά έβγαλα μόνο. Και τα 3 τα έφαγε ο πετριτης. Τον πρόσεχα σ ξαναλέω σαν τα μάτια μ κ μια ωραία Παρασκευή μ τον έφαγε κ αυτόν. Τα χάλασα όλα την επόμενη ημέρα κ δεν ξαναασχολήθηκα με το χόμπι ποτέ. Κ όσο κ να το μίσησα αυτο το αρπακτικό επειδή τον έχω «ζήσει» χροοοονια τον θαυμάζω απίστευτα φιλε.  Κρεμομουν στα βράχια να του χαλάσω τη φώλια πόσες φορές πήγα να σκοτωθώ για αυτό το ζωντανό. ζευγάρια χωριζουν τις οροσειρές. Ένα σε πακέτωνει δηλαδή για χροοοονια.


e.

----------


## Corvus

χθες ανακαλυψα οτι οι ταχυδρομοι μου ειναι και οι 4 αρσενικοι.τους πηρα πιτσουνια τον οκτωβρη.τη κυριακη σχιστο για θηλυκες!

----------


## Corvus

καλα να παθω αφου ψωνισα απο το παζαρι.πηρα 3 πουλια.το ενα τρελαθηκε το αλλο ψοφησε και το ενα ειναι καλα.τρελαθηκε ομως και ενας απο τους παλιους μου ταχυδρομους.αυτοι που ειχα ηταν 3 αρσενικοι και 1 θηλυκος.τωρα εχω 2 ζευγαρια...

----------


## jk21

Να εξηγησω στα μελη  , οτι τα πουλακια αρρωστησανε με συμπτωματα σαλμονελλας που πειραζει το νευρικο συστημα ή το πιθανοτερο απο παραμυξοιο ( paramyxovirus 1  )

http://agriculture.vic.gov.au/agricu...-veterinarians




> Avian paramyxovirus type 1 (PPMV1) is a very serious disease that can kill up to 100% of pigeons in some lofts. Some of the signs of PPMV1infection include lethargy, vomiting or regurgitation, green diarrhoea, twisting of the neck, circling, head flicking, laboured breathing and runny eyes and beak. Sick birds can die within three days. The infection spreads easily between birds and there is no specific treatment.

----------


## Corvus

Δημητρη να δωσω baytril?και στο αρρωστο και στα αλλα προληπτικα?σιγουρα θα χρειαστουν και ενα εμβολιο.

----------


## jk21

Σε περιπτωση ιου θα τα κρατησει ισως απο δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις . Σε αυτη την περιπτωση ειτε αυτο ειτε augmentin ( για σταφυλοκοκκους ισως καταλληλοτερο .... )

Σε περιπτωση σαλμονελλας  augmentin και παλι (το baytril το εχουν συνηθισει αρκετα στελεχη απο καταχρηση στα πτηνοτροφεια με κοτες ) και αν δεν πιανει μονο του , με cosumix ή tabernil gentamicina 

Στο αρρωστο σιγουρα , στα αλλα μονο αν οφειλεται σε σαλμονελλα .Σε ιο καλυτερα ειναι να αποφυγεις αντιβιωση πριν αρρωστησουν .Το ανοσοποιητικο πρεπει να παραμεινει σε εγρηγορση  .Εκει πολλες βιταμινες

----------


## erithacus

Αριστειδη θα σε απογοητεύσω αλλά όσες φορές «έσκασε» σε εμένα αυτή η ασθένεια, ένα να δεις πρέπει να το εξαφανίσεις από τα υπόλοιπα γιατι «κολλάνε» όλα. Δεν «ερχονται» πίσω τα πουλιά. Τα θανατώναμε για να μην κολλήσουν και τα υπόλοιπα. Εκανα απολύμανση κ πάλι την επόμενη ημέρα έβρισκα κ αλλο. Κ την επόμενη κ αλλο, κ.ο.κ. Ούτε να τραφεί μπορεί ούτε να πετάξει ούτε να ζευγαρώσει 


e.

----------


## jk21

Αν ειναι απο παραμυξοιιο , τοτε Αντωνη ειναι σαν την ευλογια .. θελει σαφεστατα φουλ καραντινα σε αλλο χωρο .Αν ειναι απο σαλμονελλα , οταν αντιμετωπιστει εγκαιρα και με καποια απολυμανση του κουμασιου και το πουλι μεταφερθει καπου αλλου , δεν υπαρχει λογος να παει στα υπολοιπα .Η αληθεια ειναι οτι αν το πουλι αυτο εχει ηδη νευρολογικα συμπτωματα , σε αυτο αυτα σχεδον παντα ειναι μη αναστρεψιμα .Το γιατι οι περιστεραδες δεν μπορουν να σωσουν κοπαδι απο σαλμονελλα που εχει χτυπησει μονο ενα (αν και οι περιπτωσεις που λες ειναι συνηθως ο ιος ) ειναι ευκολα κατανοητο αν δει κανενας τη χρηση φαρμακων που γινεται σωρηδον ακομα και σημερα σε σχετικες ομαδες στο fb .To προβλημα ειναι οτι δινουν τις περισσοτερες ουσιες προληπτικα (και οχι μια και δυο ) καθε τοσο και υπαρχουν ανθεκτικα στελεχη .Το καλο ειναι οτι οι περισσοτερες ουσιες που δινουν  , ειναι  παροχυμενες  ... οι τεττρακυκλινες (οξυτετρακυκλινη , δοξυκυκλινη κλπ )  που δινουν για κατα φαντασιαν συνηθως ορνιθωσεις, η μετρονιδαζολη κλπ για τριχομοναδες (εκει υπαρχει προβλημα αλλα το λαθος ειναι οτι τα δινουν για προληψη ) και καποια αλλα , δεν ειναι οτι πιο εξειδικευμενο για σαλμονελλα .Για αυτη δινανε φουραζολιδονη , χλωραμφενικολη συνηθως και ευτυχως κυριως το πρωτο ... δυστυχως και baytril ...  για αυτο αναφερω για augmentin 



δεν λεω οτι θα τα καταφερει αλλα αν το πουλι σιγουρα παει σε αλλο χωρο και εκεινος το περιποιειται μετα απο τα αλλα και μετα παιρνει μετρα απολυμανσης , δεν ειναι σιγουρη η μετακινηση του ιου , εκτος αν ηδη υπαρχει στο κοπαδι και για αυτο θελει απολυμανση .Το μικροβιο ακομα και τωρα (αν ειναι σαλμονελλα ) μπορει να το αντιμετωπισει οταν δεν εχουν αρρωστησει καν 

Αριστειδη τι βαρος εχει το καθε περιστερι που εχεις πανω κατω ;

----------


## erithacus

ένα μονο (μια τζινιά) κατάφερα να σώσω σε όσες φορές έπεσε αυτή η "τρέλα" στα δικά μου όπως την ονομάζουν...και πάλι της έμεινε "κουσούρι" στραβά το κεφάλι μέχρι π απεβίωσε...δεκάδες πολλές δεκάδες "επεφταν" το ένα μετά το άλλο...απολύμανση θυμάμαι πηγαινα κρυφά κ έπαιρνα πετρέλαιο από τη δεξαμενή, πιτσιρίκος τώρα...κακά μαντάτα είναι αυτή η νόσος δυστυχώς  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη σου ειπα ... εξαρταται τι απο τα δυο ηταν , ιος ή σαλμονελλα

Ειχες κανει αγωγη ; αν ναι με ποιο φαρμακο , τι δοσολογια (αν θυμασαι ) ποσες μερες;

----------


## erithacus

Δημήτρη Δεν υπήρχε και από όσο γνωρίζω δεν υπάρχει ακόμα θεραπεία...δεν έβαζα κάποιο φάρμακο δηλαδή απλά τα απομάκραινα (σε άλλο κουμάσι) έκανα απολύμανση αλλά κάθε μέρα έβρισκα κ άλλο/αλλα.....Γνωρίζω ότι τώρα πια τα εμβολιάζουν προληπτικά...Όσα νοσούν τα αφήνουν να "φύγουν" η τα θανατώνουν...συνήθως ιός είναι Δημήτρη όχι σαλμονέλλα  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη δεν διαφωνω αν ειναι ιος .... μονο που δεν μπορει να το ξερει κανενας χωρις εξετασεις ... ισως ουτε και τοτε .Οποτε αν δεν δοθει αγωγη δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε σιγουρα κατι .Χωρις εξετασεις , ενδειξη και μονο οτι ηταν ιος , μπορει να εχει καποιος αν το πουλι πηρα αντιβιωση , για σωστες ημερες , σωστη δοσολογια , σωστο φαρμακο για σαλμονελλα . Αν ο ευρυτερος χωρος των περιστεραδων σε θεματα ασθενειων , εχει μη επαφη με πτηνιατρους και αγνοια τρομερη της σωστης χρησης και κυριως μη καταχρησης φαρμακων οπως κρινω απο αυτα που βλεπω σε μια δυο μεγαλες ομαδες του fb καθαρα για περιστερια , δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος οτι αυτο που ακουγεται ισως στους κυκλους οτι ειναι σιγουρα ιος , ειναι και ασφαλες

----------


## gianniskilkis

Εάν σε χτυπήσει παράμοιξο και δεν έχεις εμβολιάσει , δύσκολα να γλυτώσεις κάποιο . Στην σαλμονέλα μπορεί να τα γλυτώσεις . Πρέπει να χωρίζεις τα άρρωστα άμμεσα ,*  ακόμα και στην υποψία * , διαφορετικά  πρέπει να σφάζεις για να γλυτώσεις τα υπόλοιπα . Το 2015 έχασα από σαλμονέλα 30 περίπου πουλιά , να πηγαίνεις και να σε πιάνει πόνος . Υπήρξαν μέρες που δεν ήθελα να πάω να τα δω . Με γλύτωσε το ESB3 . Παράμοιξο κάνω συστηματικά εμβόλιο και δεν είχα κάποιο .  Τελικά το καλύτερο φάρμακο που με γλύτωσε από όλα τα κακά νομίζω είναι ότι δεν βάζω πλέον εν λευκώ ξένα πουλιά στο κουμάσι .

----------


## jk21

το esb3 σε ισχυρη δοση  , εχει δραση στη σαλμονελλα !


Γιαννη εχεις βαλει κατι κατω απ το κειμενο και δεν φαινεται ; κατι χαρακτηρες υπαρχουν ...

----------


## Corvus

εαν φανε τα αρρωστα περιστερια αρπακτικα κινδυνευουν να κολλησουν τον ιο?το αρρωστο περιστερι πεθανε και χθες πηρα απο το σχιστο αλλο ενα ζευγαρι που φαινονται υγιεστατα...

----------


## gianniskilkis

- Δημήτρη είναι η επισήμανση για τα bolt γράμματα , δεν ξέρω γιατί το κάνει . 
- Αριστείδη δεν ξέρω το σκεπτικό σου , που θέλεις να πας με την εκτροφή σου , όμως εγώ θα προτιμούσα καλύτερες λύσεις από το  ¨ σχιστό ¨.

----------


## Labirikos

Αριστείδη με όλο το σεβασμό αλλά στις 11 του μήνα έγραψες πως πήρες πουλιά από το Σχιστό και στις 20 του μηνός πεθάνανε και τώρα στις 29 ξαναπήρες από το Σχιστό.Να στο πω χαριτολογώντας μυαλό δεν έβαλες...αν 'φύγουνε'και αυτά δεν θα φταίει αυτός που στα έδωσε.Σίγουρα με το που τα παίρνεις σε εσένα θα περάσουνε καλύτερα από αυτόν που τα πουλάει οπότε τα σώνεις κατά κάποιο τρόπο αλλά τρως τη στεναχώρια όταν τα βλέπεις να 'φεύγουν'

----------


## jk21

ναι και σε αρπακτικα μπορει να μεταφερθει .Δεν ξερω αν ειναι αλλο το στελεχος αλλα δε νομιζω 


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1642071




> From eight falcons and one pigeon which died from NDV over a period of 15 months in Dubai, United Arab Emirates, PMV-1 viruses were isolated on quail embryo cell cultures. The identification of all 9 strains were achieved with the haemagglutination inhibition test against polyclonal chicken PMV-1 antiserum, against mouse monoclonal antibodies as well as with the immunoperoxidase test. Intracerebral pathogenicity index and intravenous pathogenicity index tests were also carried out. Although the virus isolates in this study fell into two distinct groups, the overall clinical symptoms displayed by the falcons tailed to demonstrate any trends or specificity unique to a group. *The isolate obtained from a pigeon was similar to the isolates from one group of the falcons and showed no identity with the pigeon variant virus*.



περι Σχιστου τα ειπανε τα παιδια

----------


## Corvus

> - Δημήτρη είναι η επισήμανση για τα bolt γράμματα , δεν ξέρω γιατί το κάνει . 
> - Αριστείδη δεν ξέρω το σκεπτικό σου , που θέλεις να πας με την εκτροφή σου , όμως εγώ θα προτιμούσα καλύτερες λύσεις από το  ¨ σχιστό ¨.


Γιαννη ενα ζευγαρι ν αρχισει να γενναει τελειωσε η υποθεση.δε χρειαζονται μετα αλλες αγορες θα γεμισει ο τοπος περιστερια.δεν υπαρχει στοχος στην εκτροφη περιστεριων,σε καποια φαση απλα θ αναγκαστω να πεταω τ αυγα τους για να μην πλυθαινουν.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα λες , αυτό θεωρώ και εγώ σωστό όμως με περισσότερα από ένα ζευγάρι . Το ιδανικό είναι τρία έως πέντε ώστε να μπορείς να μπερδέψεις ζευγάρια έως να δεις ποια γραμμή ¨πάει¨  καλύτερα . Σε κάθε περίπτωση εγώ σε συμβουλέυω να μην ξαναπάς στο σχιστό , να βρεις ένα καλό περιστερά να παρακολουθήσεις τα πουλιά του και να αγοράσεις κάτι καλό για να πας καλά . Καλύτερη συνέχεια .

----------


## Corvus

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Corvus

γεννησε το ζευγαρι απο τα πρωτα που ειχα.γρηγορα αναπαραγονται πρεπει να ναι 6 μηνων τωρα.

----------


## erithacus

καλά η φωλιά είναι όλα τα λεφτά  :Happy: 
Σε μελλοντικές γέννες χρησιμοποιησε καλύτερα για φωλιά καποιο τενεκέ από λάδι που έχετε στο σπίτι... και για υλικό να τη γεμίσεις, πηγαινε στο βουνό και μάζεψε ενα τσουβάλι πευκοβελόνες (τις ξεραμένες κάτω)..Βάλε κανενα γαντάκι όμως γιατι αν εχεις καμια αλλεργία σε αυτές η σε καμία κάμπια θα γεμίσεις σπυριά..

----------


## Corvus

τενεκεδες εχουν για φωλιες.α και κουνελοφωλιες(δες τις φωτο στη προηγουμενη σελιδα).αυτη ηταν αυτοσχεδια γτ ειναι εκτος κουμασιου κ εβαλα το κενελ μεσα στο κασονι για τη βροχη.υλικα κανονικα μαζευουν μονα τους αλλα αυτα γεννησαν αμεσως μολις τα χωρισα απο τα υπολοιπα.βρηκαν και το αχυρο ετοιμο και δε βαλαν ουτε κλαδακι!

----------


## erithacus

Αριστειδη για τα υλικά θα επιμείνω για δυο λόγους: αν δεν είναι μπόλικα πατάει η μάνα τα μικρά κ τα πόδια στα μικρά γίνονται ένα μόνιμο σπαγγάτο. Αν τη γλιτώσουν το επόμενο είναι να κοτσουλανε ασταμάτητα τα μικρά φτιάχνοντας ένα βουνό από κοτσουλιες στις οποίες πάνε στρατώνες ψείρες τσιμπουρακια αλλά κολλάνε πολλες στα φτερά τους κ στην ουρά τους, χαλί μαύρο. Πάρε τις πευκοβελόνες στην επόμενη επίσκεψη σου κ όταν με το καλό βγάλεις μικρά, βρίσε με αν δε σ χρειαστούν  :winky: 


e.

----------


## Corvus

εχεις δικιο απλα τα περιστερια ειναι ελευθερα κ μπορουν να μαζεψουν οτι θελουν.εχω δει οτι μαζευουν κλαρακια.εννοεις να τους φτιαξω εγω τη φωλια?και ο κηπος μου εχει πευκοβελονες,γυρω γυρω πευκα εχει.

----------


## erithacus

Τώρα καλύτερα να μην την πειράξεις. Μετά όταν μεγαλώσουν λίγο τα μικρά θα χρειαστεί να την καθαρίσεις σίγουρα. Καλημερα  :Happy: 


e.

----------


## Corvus

η φωλια απετυχε.αρχισαν να γεννανε εκει οι κοτες...βρηκα σημερα το περιστερι να κλωσσαει ενα κοτας και ενα δικο του.το αλλο ειχε σπασει...το σηκωσα και θα τα κλεισω καπου να γεννησουν ανενοχλητα απο κοτες και καργιες!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κλείσε ένα χώρο 2 Χ 2 με κουνελόσυρμα ή κοτόσυρμα . Θα έχεις ήσυχο το κεφάλι σου . Απλά να είναι κάπως προφυλαγμένο από  βροχή - ανέμους.

----------


## Corvus

τους εκλεισα χθες σε μια κλουβα,εχω δεκα αδειες κλουβες κι αλλη να φτιαξω?θα γεννησουν συντομα παλι.λεω να τα μεγαλωσω στο χερι τα πρωτα μωρα.

----------


## Corvus

τα σημερινα νεα απο τους ταχυδρομους,το τελευταιο ζευγαρι απο το σχιστο εχει 2 αυγα,το θηλυκο απο τη πρωτη αγορα σχιστου με εναν δικο μου 2 αυγα και το ζευγαρι που του τα χαλασαν οι κοτες απο μερα σε μερα θα χει αυγα!τριβουν τα νυχια τους οι πετριτες!  :Evilgrin0010:

----------


## Corvus

Γιαννη σχετικα με την απορια σου για το αν οι λευκοι ταχυδρομοι ειναι σκαρτοι:ανοιξα ζευγαρι με αυγα απο τα οποια το θηλυκο ηταν απο τη πρωτη αγορα δλδ το ειχα κανα διμηνο.σηκωθηκε κ εφυγε για το κουμασι του κ εμεινε ο αρσενικος να κλωσσαει.αν ηταν σκαρτο με την εννοια των περιστεραδων δε θα παραταγε τ αυγα.αλλα το σπιτικο ενστικτο στους ταχυδρομους φαινεται οτι ειναι το ιδιο ασχετου χρωματος.  :Big Grin:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δεν μπορώ να σε αντικρούσω για λόγους λογικής : δεν είχα ολόλευκους ποτέ και δεν μπορώ να αποδείξω κάτι τέτοιο .  Απλά μπορώ να σου δημιουργήσω την αμφιβολία , όπως με όλα αυτά τα ¨θηρία¨ που έχεις , είσαι σίγουρος ότι πήγε στο σπίτι του και όχι σε κάποιο ... στομάχι ;

----------


## Corvus

χαχαχαχχαχα τα καταφερες!για τα δικα μου θηρια δεν υπαρχει καμια αμφιβολια αλλα δε μπορω να ξερω αν το εφαγε καποιο ξεφτερι παραδιπλα.σιγουρα παντως δε φαγωθηκε στο χωρο μου.ελα μωρε μη μου το χαλας σπιτι του πηγε!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλή συνέχεια να έχεις φίλε μου , σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι ομορφιές ...

----------


## Corvus

σημερα γεννηθηκε το πρωτο ταχυδρομακι!

----------


## RADAR

[IMG][/IMG]αταιριαστη παρεα!

----------

